# Adapterprobleme



## lucide (3. Mai 2004)

Hab ein großes Problem mit meinem Adapter.
Er läd meinen Laptop nicht mehr auf und wird auch schnell heiß, sprich er ist kaputt. Gibt es da eventuell Tricks, die man von selber beheben kann oder muß ich mich wirklich an "oberste" Stelle wenden? 
Und wenn ja, wohin genau? Wieviel würde das kosten? Denn auf ihm ist so viel zu lesen, daß man den Namen gar nicht erkennen kann bzw. ich nicht weiß, wo er steht.
Ach ja, kann es auch einen Zusammenhang mit alten Stromleitungen (wohne Altbau) geben?

Dank euch schon mal vielmals.


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

wenn er zu heiß wird dürfe irgendwoe nen kurzschluss liegen (also wiederstände überbrückt ) oder irgendwie sowas ...

Wenn du nirgendswo arbeitest wo eine Elektronikwerkstatt ist oder irgendwas mit Elektronik gemacht wird bzw das du den Kumpel hast der dir das machen könnte... Dann an den Hersteller wenden und umtauschen lassen...

Falls du Garantie hast so und so nur an den Hersteller wenden...

Wenn dus alleine versuchst brech das Teil vorsichtig auf und gucke nach ob alle Lötstellen sitzen, wenn das der Fall ist dann schau ob nen Elko geplatzt ist (große runde Teiler) falls dies der Fall ist ersetze ihn mit dem richtigen Typ ... 
Und immer fein nach Brücken gucken ...

Ich würde dir aber raten das von nem profi machen zu lassen da kann sehr viel passieren  

Wenn du nicht weißt was du tust lass die Finger davon!


----------



## lucide (4. Mai 2004)

Habe noch eine ganz dumme Frage:
Wenn ich mir einen neuen Adapter zulegen würde, wäre dann mein Problem gelöst, sprich, die Batterie würde sich wieder aufladen? Oder müßte da mehr repariert werden?


----------

